# caught a 61 inch long nosed gar,



## wallymomouth (Jun 26, 2012)

:B

Caught this, my first gar ever which just might have been the state record if i would have been smart enough more than just measure it. At the time i thought that what we were fishing for were the alligator gar from the south(I'm not as stupid when it comes to fishing as you may think) when in reality it was a completely different species. which is why i didn't think much of it at the time.
BTW this is the first thread i have ever started so I may have done this entirely wrong.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Sweeeeet catch! Saw a few cruisin on saturday in the darby. What did you catch it on?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

VERY impressive 1st thread ! Tell the truth, were your arms a little tired ?


----------



## Jim1848 (Aug 10, 2011)

That is awesome! Where did you catch it and on what?


----------



## wallymomouth (Jun 26, 2012)

Caught it off cut shad, about 2 inches by 1 inch. On bottom. Took me only a few minutes to get it to shore, but once I did it took off like nothing ive ever seen and snapped my rod in half. it was then a tug of war match so once i got it turned around i pulled it in as fast as i could, grabbed the leader and wad done with it.


----------



## buhrandon (Jun 9, 2012)

I would like to catch one of these sometime.  Do you have to use the hook-less rope lure for these? Ive heard that for some gar its hard to set the hook.


----------



## wallymomouth (Jun 26, 2012)

I used a hook. But it is very hard. My buddy had missed 7 in the 45 minutes prior to this. I let it run for a good thirty seconds and got lucky. We caught four for the night. But had about 20 runs. so yes they are pretty difficult to catch. Ive heard of those hookless set ups but have never tried them.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Awesome catch! Very hard to get a hook into them, I hate when they grab your crankbait, fight 'em for a couple of minutes then they throw your crankbait back at you....


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

Great catch! I keep having them grab my cutbait and run, but I havent caught any yet. Ive tried the rope too, but I guess Im not letting them run long enough. I fished a few stretches in the Loveland area. I will have to try and let them run longer.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Again, well done landing that prehistoric armored monster...


----------



## wallymomouth (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks....and I would try using a small piece of cut bait on a small trebble hook. The guy I was fishing with has been catching them for years that way. And letting them run is a must. He was using half inch by inch pieces so that if they did run there was a good chance the hook was somewhere in its mouth. Anyone here familiar with what the actual state record is? I have found many sites stating all sorts of different numbers for Ohio.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

25 pounds
49 inches is what i found


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What I find works well is a bobber and minnow use a very short lead a foot or two once they hit it takes them awhile to eat the minnow if you watch them it looks like they manipulate the minnow to swallow head first that is biggest gar I have seen in Ohio that thing is huge the small ones don't fight much couple musky like jumps then they give up one like that would be fun nice catch


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is the link to the website for State of Ohio record fish, I wonder how many new records have been caught and thrown back?... http://ohiodnr.com/Home/FishingSubhomePage/programs__activitiesplaceholder/recordfish_fshohiorcrdfish/tabid/6984/Default.aspx


----------



## wallymomouth (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I also sold a crappie to a guy when i was 15-16 for twenty bucks that was 21.5 inches long out of ohio. caught it on a 4 inch warmouth on a 12 foot catfish pole. my cousin, who was with me at the time, woke up and said nice catch...he was also a part time taxidermist at the time. so you would think Hed have know it was a keeper. Afterwards he said he didnt realize it was a crappie. I have pictures of it from a polloroid at my parents in front of the measuring tape ill see if i can upload..I showed it to the game warden of Clermont county to see if there was anything to do about the record and he said since it was never officially weighed there was no way of proving where i caught it. But that is two fish that would have been longer than the stat record i have personally thrown back.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Thats a beauty, I've seen some big ones and threw everything I had right in front of them with out a nibble.


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice fish! I would love to get one to stay on the hook for more than a few seconds...


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

The larger specimens get that way for a reason. (Of course, literally having an ARMORED mouth doesn`t hurt...)


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

awesome fish


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Awesome fish/catch!


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

bet that was some LIVE ACTION


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

No doubt! Great catch
I don't think they get that big in Canada either!
By far, catch of a lifetime!


Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow awesome catch. Also been having trouble keeping them on my line as well. Guess I should listen to everyone else and let them run for a little first


----------

